# Porcher Toilet



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

I picked up a display model Porcher Ovale 1.6 gpf 1-piece toilet for real cheap from my local supply house for my basement bathroom. The owner of the company said it was like a high end American Standard Caddy 3. Has anyone installed any Porcher toilets? What do you think? I set the toilet and it seems to work well.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That is the toilet with those foreign looking parts inside. Not a normal flapper. I used to stock those parts due to encountering those toilets on occasion in service.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Havent heard or seen them.willing to try them out


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It uses the Cadet 3 Flush Valve...

It's an American Std Label...

It's like buying Budweiser Black Crown and thinking you're getting a premium beer...


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

↑Yup. American Standard makes them and I don't care for them. The first one I ever repaired was about 5 or 6 years ago and the retainer nut for the fill valve was recessed into the porcelain. I couldn't get any channel locks or anything on it. I had to hold it from underneath with the tips of my needle nose (because that was all that would fit) and unscrew it from the top. Quite possible one of the dumbest designs ever. That is what happens when only an engineer designs something without input from the technical support dept. Here is a photo of a weird Porcher toilet that the owner of a Chinese buffet chain had 3 of in his home:




















This was why we were there. The original installer used wax to seal the inlet from the recessed tank and outlet which was not correct and thus leaked every time out was flushed. They come with proper gaskets but I can only assume the original installers found better uses for them. 









I do not like over engineered things. The Porcher toilets i have worked on seem to lack function in many of their crazy over engineered designs. Maybe I am too narrow minded and uncultured but I just want a toilet to flush when I hit the handle. Or spray me off it is has a bidet. That's it. Ornate designs are lost on me. Basically, to answer your question I do not like Porcher. If a customer wants one I will happily sell them one but I will never recommend one.


----------

